# Lost my best friend today



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

I lost my 4 year old GSD Beau today. I am devastated. He was my best friend.

A little over three weeks ago, he began having seizures during the night. The first one was mild, as I would later realize, with him seizing for a few minutes and then recovering. I was shocked and scared. I had never experienced anything like that and I rushed him to the vet the next morning.

After some extensive testing over the next week, he was diagnosed with idiopathic epilepsy. We discussed treatment options and he began a regimen of phenobarbital. We also changed his diet, and his exercise routine.

Unfortunately, his seizures continued, coming more and more frequently and getting substantially worse. 

Back to the vet for another consultation. Upped his dosage and changed to dilantin. 

Everything was great for a couple of days and then this morning it all went wrong.

He started seizing around 5 am and continued seizing off and on for the next couple of hours. I called the vet at home and she agreed to meet me at her office (before the office was open) and she put him an intravenous drip of multiple cocktails to try and get him to stop seizing. Nothing worked. After 4 hours of him going in and out of seizures, I made the decision to put him out of his misery. 

Amazingly, he stopped seizing and was calm and relaxed as he was put to sleep. He died with my hugging his head in my arms. 

I have never felt anything as gut-wrenching and as emotionally draining as watching him go through this pain. 

I will miss him terribly, he really was my best friend.


----------



## Daisy&Lucky's Mom (Apr 24, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss of your Beau.


----------



## poohbearsdad (Mar 24, 2008)

So sorry to hear you lost your pup so young. I just went through Poohbear's 3rd anniversary of her passing. Will keep you in my prayers.

Rest peacefully Beau.


----------



## msvette2u (Mar 20, 2006)

I am so very sorry for your loss.
I am glad Beau is at rest and not suffering, may he Rest in Peace...


----------



## mysweetkaos (Sep 20, 2011)

So very sorry for your sudden loss.


----------



## CeCe (Jun 1, 2011)

I can't imagine how horrible that must have been to see your boy like that. He is at peace now. My thoughts and prayers are with you.


----------



## Dragonwyke (Jul 21, 2011)

ah beau, i'm so sorry for you loss. being the sufferer of epilepsy myself and a longtime user of the many meds involved in it's control, i thank you from the bottom of my heart for the courage it took to put him to his rest. no one can explain the inner workings of the brain, such a complex and unknowable tool, but when it goes all wrong it does so completely. 

know that you've done him the greatest favor anyone can do another living soul. that's exactly what a best friend is for. you've proven your love for him the strongest way possible. my thoughts are with you. 

dw


----------



## myshepharley (Feb 11, 2011)

I am sp very sorry. Once again, another amazing animal taken too soon. Thinking of you. RIP Beau


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

I am so sorry.... showing your love by accepting the pain of his loss is the hardest thing ...

<<<HUGS>>>>

Lee


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm so very sorry for yor loss.


----------



## Wolfiesmom (Apr 10, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. He was too young.


----------



## Pattycakes (Sep 8, 2010)

So sorry to hear about the loss of Beau. Hugs to you.


----------



## ChancesMom (Dec 30, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. 
Sue


----------



## marielrowland (Jan 6, 2011)

How sad to lose your friend @ such a young age. So sorry for your loss. That must have been tough to go thru but you released Beau from his disease which was progressing so rapidly.


----------



## TrickyShepherd (Aug 15, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. It's the hardest thing to go through, especially when they are still so young. Sending my thoughts and prayers to you! You did the best thing for him.
RIP Beau


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

I'm so sorry. I lost two dogs in a row at 4 years old and it just sucks.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

Thanks for telling your story as hard as it may be. So sorry. My daughter used to have seizures and nothing helped until they put her on phenobarbital. There is still so much we don't know about how the brain works. So unexpected and so sad. My thoughts are with you.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

sorry for your loss.


----------



## Loneforce (Feb 12, 2012)

very sorry to hear about beau.


----------



## Guardyan (Aug 29, 2005)

I am so sorry for your loss. Sending hugs . . .


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Very sorry for your loss.

I had the same thing happen with my Border Collie. He was only 18 months old. That is why I will NOT have another BC. I've known to many that have had epilepsy and it is just too heartbreaking.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

Oh no, I'm so sorry. This sounds almost exactly like what happened with my gsd Omy. Once the seizures started they progressed no matter what we tried. She was so fearful and confused and devastated that she could hardly bear to leave the safety of the laundry room. I too made the same decision you had to within a week. She was just a month shy of 11 yrs old and was a very healthy vibrant dog until that week. I wish you could have had pup for that long


----------



## sheps4life (Jan 14, 2012)

Sorry for you loss it's a numbing feeling for sure


----------



## Chevy9211 (Feb 15, 2012)

Sorry for your loss


----------



## CarrieJ (Feb 22, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your devasting loss.

I almost went through the same thing last Oct. with my girl. Seizures are just an awful thing to have to deal with.
Hang in there ok? You're not alone.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss. I too have lost a young dog to seizures, it was many years ago but I'll never forget how scary and horrible they were.


----------



## rgollar (Dec 19, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

I've also had to make the decision to euth a dog with seizures, and it's SO so hard. Please don't second guess yourself or feel it's in any way your fault. I'm very sorry for your loss, and you are not alone.


----------



## Chance&Reno (Feb 21, 2012)

So very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Mary&Stella (Jan 1, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss. Time will heal so that thoughts are only of happy memories and times.
Again I am so sorry.


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

So sorry for your loss of your precious Beau. I know that your heart is heavy with pain just now, but your handsome Beau is now running free at the bridge where he will someday be waiting for you. :rip:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I'm so sorry. There isn't anything that can ease your grief right now but the passage of time. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## schatzi14 (Sep 29, 2005)

I'm so very sorry.


----------



## mssandslinger (Sep 21, 2010)

so sorry for your loss!!! thats a horrible feeling, but at least you gave him a great life and did all you could for him, he knows you love him


----------



## TimberGSD2 (Nov 8, 2011)

So sorry for you loss.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss.
My girl Kiya has had seizures since she was 18months old. It is one of the hardest things to have to deal with. It is a true sense of helplessness when you see your dog suffer with a seizure.


----------



## boiseno (Oct 20, 2011)

So very very sorry. You will be in my thoughts today.


----------



## Josie/Zeus (Nov 6, 2000)

I am very sorry for your loss. Only time and good memories will heal the pain.


----------



## Karin (Jan 4, 2008)

I'm really sorry for your loss. It's so frightening to see your beloved dog going through a grand mal seizure. Our previous dog suddenly started having them out of the blue due to a brain tumor. If the medicine won't help, there is nothing else that can be done. You did the best and only thing you could do, which doesn't make it any easier and doesn't help you miss him less. But you did the most unselfish and loving thing you could for him.

Rest in peace, Beau. :angel:


----------



## elsie (Aug 22, 2001)

agreeing with Dragonwyke...
you extended your beloved the greatest kindness, to release him from his broken body. :hug::hug::hug:


----------



## Renofan2 (Aug 27, 2010)

I am so sorry for your loss. To lose them is bad enough, but at such a young age is so tragic.
My thoughts are with you and your beautiful Beau.

Cheryl


----------



## Beau (Feb 12, 2012)

Thank you all for your kinds words and encouragement! This has been the toughest thing I have ever been through in my life. I realize now that we made the right decision for him, but that doesn't ease the pain we feel over his loss.

Beau was a special dog. He brought so much joy to my family, and was more than just our family pet, he was a full fledged member of our family. We are blessed to have had him for even the short time he was with us.

I just got home from picking up his ashes at the crematorium, so he's now home where he belongs. 

He will be missed terribly, but remembered forever!


----------



## KentuckyGSDLover (Nov 17, 2011)

I'm so very sorry for your loss. So young, it seems so unfair, doesn't it?


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

Crying for you and Beau.. so so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Jelpy (Nov 8, 2009)

I feel your loss, losing your baby so suddenly. You will be in my prayers. 

Jelpy


----------



## koda00 (Apr 27, 2009)

waterworks going on here. So sorry for your loss, i cant imagine what you went thru. Poor guy


----------



## Nico Pico (Mar 5, 2012)

I'm so very sorry for the sudden loss of your Beau. Anyone who's ever lost a pet, knows exactly what you are going through. May you find some peace in the wonderful memories the two of you shared.


----------



## Angelina03 (Jan 9, 2012)

I'm so sorry for your loss. It is so devastating when something goes so terribly wrong and they are still so young. I know the need to make such a "sudden" decision is the hardest thing anyone could go through. Bless you for your strength and kindness.


----------



## dakotachloe (Dec 27, 2011)

I'm so sorry for your loss, how heartbreaking reading your story.


----------



## Zeeva (Aug 10, 2010)

huggles snuggles and smothers from my pack and me. i'm sorry for your loss. hang in there. you will meet him again someday in good health and good times...


----------

